# Looking for old ems equipment



## cwherbst (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello all:

I am currently doing a presentation at various conferences called "Old Time EMS" which is a look at overlooked and forgotten skills.

I have been collecting old equipment to use for the class but am having a hard time finding old thomas splints and such. Additionally I would love to find an old biophone radio "Rampart this is Rescue 51" and other equipment for display.

If anyone has any old equipment they would part with or possibly loan I would greatly appreciate it.

Chuck Herbst


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2013)

What overlookd and forgotten skills do you talk about?


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 16, 2013)

Rotating tourniquets. No idea where you could get some, but that'd be pretty cool to show people.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2013)

The EMS museum has all that stuff and they usually do a display at the bigger conferences. Perhaps you could partner with them?

http://www.emsmuseum.org/


----------

